# A Question for the Ladies.



## mzthang (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey Gals,

I am Looking for a women's specific ems  pant i prefer low rise and as inexpensive as possible comfort is also a factor.  I have been wearing a pair of pants from way back in the day and the zipper is about 3 yards too long    any advice on where to get them from or a good brand that just works well for our female figures.  also the pants being true to sizing and wash and wear ease are other important factors in my search  thanks for the tips.


----------



## Anjel (Jan 11, 2012)

I LOVE PROPPER EMT pants. 

They are amazing and very well fitting. 

They are hemmed so you will have to do that. And mine were 2 size bigger than my normal pant size. 

They run around 45 bucks.


----------



## EMS123 (Jan 11, 2012)

Got a pair of male 5.11 but werent low rise by any means... then agin since being in the Army i've been use to wearing "Unisex" clothes good luck on your quest for tactical comfort.


----------



## Fish (Jan 11, 2012)

I'm no lady, but hhhheeeeeyyyyyyyyyy

http://www.firestoreonline.com/steele-dutywear-ladies-emt-lowrise-pant-navy.aspx


----------



## mzthang (Jan 11, 2012)

Anjel1030: thanks ill have to look into those price isnt bad and i dont mind the hemming portion i actually prefer it because im not tall enough to be a long in the pant length nor am i considered short im kinda in the middle and my  legs are long so its all wonky anyway all the pre hemmed pants are too short or too long   and those i can customize to fit my length so those might be perfect ill have to see if our uniform stores carry them 

EMS123: I know that 5:11 makes a womens pant now but i know they are pretty hefty in price im going to look into those not sure if they have a low rise however thanks btw

Fish:  I like those i have seen them online a time or two; however in the reviews most say they have to return them a few times because the sizing is all wacky but other than that they love them when they find the right fitting size


----------



## Anjel (Jan 11, 2012)

Stay away from ****ies. 

Just my opinion.


----------



## Nervegas (Jan 11, 2012)

Anjel1030 said:


> I LOVE PROPPER EMT pants.
> 
> They are amazing and very well fitting.
> 
> ...



I concur, the material is a bit on the heavier side so they can get pretty warm in the summer, but I have never had an issue with ripping or wear with them.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Jan 11, 2012)

EMS123 said:


> Got a pair of male 5.11 but werent low rise by any means... then agin since being in the Army i've been use to wearing "Unisex" clothes good luck on your quest for tactical comfort.



I'm not a girl either but I will say the 5.11s fade.

Well they fade faster than our shirts do. Different companies.


----------



## JPINFV (Jan 11, 2012)

Where did that skirt thread go again?


----------



## Nerd13 (Jan 12, 2012)

Elbeco Ladies Choice pants are the best I've worn so far (out of elbeco, ****ies and 5.11). I have a low waist so I wear everything low-rise and these are very comfortable worn low. They don't fade very quickly and have lots of pockets and a flex waist. They're also true to size and come unhemmed. That's my 2 cents.


----------



## mzthang (Jan 14, 2012)

Nerd13 I ended up getting one pair of the elbeco ladies choice They are still way to high but they are the lowest I have found so far and they were the only womens pants that the distributors in our area had at the time I bought them they also have a REALLY long krotch even tho it says its extra short :/ but they are pretty comfy and I like that they make the back longer than the front but they do fit awesome in the hips love that and they iron up really nice but they dont seem to really need it i just like those nice crisp military lines also the sales rep for them told me that they are some sort of blend of fabric and they dont fade like the 5.11 or the other elbecos  im going to try these for a while and then order some of the Duty wear ladies low rise that Fish posted on here i just didnt have time to mess with sizing issues right now but i called the company and they said that was before they changed the sizing and now they are pretty fool proof on sizing so we shall see thanks everyone


----------



## Sasha (Jan 14, 2012)

I like woman's ****ies.


----------



## Nerd13 (Jan 15, 2012)

mzthang said:


> Nerd13 I ended up getting one pair of the elbeco ladies choice They are still way to high but they are the lowest I have found so far and they were the only womens pants that the distributors in our area had at the time I bought them they also have a REALLY long krotch even tho it says its extra short :/ but they are pretty comfy and I like that they make the back longer than the front but they do fit awesome in the hips love that and they iron up really nice but they dont seem to really need it i just like those nice crisp military lines also the sales rep for them told me that they are some sort of blend of fabric and they dont fade like the 5.11 or the other elbecos  im going to try these for a while and then order some of the Duty wear ladies low rise that Fish posted on here i just didnt have time to mess with sizing issues right now but i called the company and they said that was before they changed the sizing and now they are pretty fool proof on sizing so we shall see thanks everyone



I'm glad that you don't hate them at least! I never iron mine and as long as I folded them right out of the dryer they always have a nice crease to them. I just like that they move with you and stretch in the waistline so they aren't so uncomfortable for 8/12/24/36 hours!


----------



## mzthang (Jan 15, 2012)

Nerd13 said:


> I'm glad that you don't hate them at least! I never iron mine and as long as I folded them right out of the dryer they always have a nice crease to them. I just like that they move with you and stretch in the waistline so they aren't so uncomfortable for 8/12/24/36 hours!



Yeah I like that they stretch and move with ya also and that it stays put.  First shift in them today so we shall see


----------



## ponytail (Mar 20, 2012)

I have the Elbecos as well. I don't think they are really a low rise pant, but very comfortable nonetheless. I have curvy hips and had to order one size up.


----------

